# Maximum number of concurrent NFS clients per NFS volume



## gofer_touch (Feb 9, 2016)

Is anyone aware of what the maximum default number of concurrent NFS clients per NFS volume under FreeBSD might be?

Also where/what is the tunable that is usually used to modify this?

Edit: This would be NFSv3


----------



## Crest (Feb 11, 2016)

NFSv3 is a stateless protocol and as such you're limited by the number of requests (and kind of requests) per second not the number of clients unless you have so many clients that the number of established TCP connections becomes a problem.


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 11, 2016)

Many thanks for this. It was actually rather difficult to find information about this in my research.


----------

